# FOLDING T TOPS by FISHMASTER



## Breeze Fabricators

Had a few calls about these T Tops. Good quality for the price. We are the area dealer now. About $1100 installed.


----------



## sig226

*I never meantioned them before*

I NEVER MEANTIONED THEM BEFORE CAUSE I DIDNT WANT TO HURT ANY BUISNESS HERE, BUT I HAVE 2,







i PAID 1100 FOR 1ST ONE AND INSTALLED IT MYSELF, 3 PEOPLE ABOUT 3 TO 4 HOURS, I AM DOING 2ND ONE BY MY DISABLED CRIPPLE SELF JUST HAVE TO LACE CANVAS. THAT IS A DAND GOOD PRICE, AND I FOLD UO ONE ON WHITE BOAT AND PUT IN GARAGE. IVE HAD THE ONE ON WHITE BOAT 3 YEARS, NO :thumbsup:RATTLES, JUST LOVE THEM. PLENTY OD ASS AVAIL ROD HOLDERS, ANT MOUNTS, AND THE LIST GOES ON. GLAD THAT THERE IS A DEALER IN PENSACOLA, IT IS A VERY GOOD PRODUCT






ANYBODY WANT TO SEE ONE I HAVE 2.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Happy Easter in Destin*

Took my mom to Destin for brunch. This was a trip for her as she never wants to leave her house in Navy Point. We ate at Harry T's. Got a flat top table in the shade right on the deck. For those of you who don't know where Harry T's is located, it is right at the entrance to the harbor. My mother was mesmerized by the flow of traffic into and out of the harbor. The tide was almost full so the green azure color of the gulf was fully evident every where you looked with people crowded onto Crab Island and Destin Point. Seafood omlets were only particially consummed as where bottomless pineapple and orange juice mamossa's. Great day,great food' and the best company;my mom,wife,and all three of my sons.

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Top*

To the member looking at folding t tops check this one out.


----------



## Todd

I have a low bridge between my house and the bay and have been considering one of these. Are those strong enough to support standing on?


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*?*

With some reengineering it is possible.


----------

